# What's on your holiday wish list?



## Cathy8 (Nov 27, 2006)

What's on your wish list this year? For me it's just the usual list of crafy items. Fabrics, ingredients, molds, fragrances, idea books, etc. What about you?


----------



## jellyfish (Dec 1, 2006)

I need a new sewing machine. Mine crapped out a few months ago.


----------

